# Worksop Manor Lodge



## cstevens (Jul 1, 2009)

I had a recent lucky break of getting around Worksop Manor Lodge before its renavation project starts in ernest. The place is vast, and mostly very badly fire damaged, many of the floors do not exist at the moment.

Worksop Manor Lodge was probably built in the 16th century as a hunting or guest lodge associated with Worksop Manor and comissioned by George Talbot, 6th Earl of Shrewsbury. It is likely to have been the work of Robert Smythson. The surviving structure has a basement (converted into the ground floor in the 18th century) with four storeys above it: there was certainly originally another storey and it is possible there were two. 





































































Recent press reports
http://www.worksopguardian.co.uk/news/Manor-Lodge-all-set-to.347259.jp


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm amazed to see that some windows are still intact. Some nice remaining details too, despite being in such a derelict state.
Cool photos, CS. Cheers.


----------



## cstevens (Jul 2, 2009)

Although it can be seen from the A57 near Worksop, its actually quite hard to find....you really have to know where it is to find it....so I guess all the local kids have missed it lol.

It is steeped in history, and recently purchased for quite a bargin by all accounts....its great to see that this one might actually become renovated (as a house I believe) rather than just collapse.


----------



## Potter (Jul 10, 2009)

That is massive!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 10, 2009)

nice find, and very good pics


----------



## cstevens (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, as a private dwelling goes, this place is certainly vast.

I has quite a few acres of grounds too, and I am aware there are a couple of small deralict hunter cottages somewhere on the land....not to mention two drained ponds.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy crap! I don't think I've ever seen that much scaffolding. Really cool pics.


----------



## cstevens (Jul 17, 2009)

yep, worth nearly as much as what was paid for the house!


----------

